# Venezuelans take up arms against US war apparatus



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2018)

Military exercises takes place in Venezuela and over 800.000 non-military combatants partake. Venzuela´s civilian-military units are part of the defense doctrine and they want to "mobilize the entire people".

Más de un millón de venezolanos participarán en Ejercicio Independencia 2018 esta semana - Resumen Latinoamericano


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 23, 2018)

Venezuelans are going to have to overthrow the government.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 23, 2018)

They still remember the hunger and the homelessness under the old regime.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone interested in history should read about the French Revolution.  A lengthy 8-10 campaign of the French to be free from their monarchy, bloody and relentless.  It ended with the Kings head on a stick paraded around Paris.

If the Venezuelan Warlords who stole, pilfered and violated the sanctity of human beings rights think they are above reproach, they had better appreciate what hungry, desperate people are willing to do.  No amount of global Communist support will ever destroy the Will of Men (or People kind) to be free!


----------



## Penelope (Feb 24, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Military exercises takes place in Venezuela and over 800.000 non-military combatants partake. Venzuela´s civilian-military units are part of the defense doctrine and they want to "mobilize the entire people".
> 
> Más de un millón de venezolanos participarán en Ejercicio Independencia 2018 esta semana - Resumen Latinoamericano



Socialization did hurt Venezuela , Saudi Arabia and the US did.

US-Led Economic War, Not Socialism, Is Tearing Venezuela Apart


----------



## Penelope (Feb 25, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Military exercises takes place in Venezuela and over 800.000 non-military combatants partake. Venzuela´s civilian-military units are part of the defense doctrine and they want to "mobilize the entire people".
> ...



I should of wrote  socialization didn't hurt Venezuela.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 2, 2018)

shockedcanadian said:


> Anyone interested in history should read about the French Revolution.  A lengthy 8-10 campaign of the French to be free from their monarchy, bloody and relentless.  It ended with the Kings head on a stick paraded around Paris.
> 
> If the Venezuelan Warlords who stole, pilfered and violated the sanctity of human beings rights think they are above reproach, they had better appreciate what hungry, desperate people are willing to do.  No amount of global Communist support will ever destroy the Will of Men (or People kind) to be free!



The French Revolution didn't end with the King's head on a stick.  After the King's head was put on a stick, the Revolution turned into the Terror.   The French Revolutionaries themselves were tracked down and beheaded.  The leader, Robespierre among them.  The Revolution and the Terror ended when Napoleon became dictator.  DICTATOR.   

The dictatorship lasted until the French wondered if maybe they made a mistake and restored the Monarchy under the House of Bourbon.  In 1830, the French tried again in a much less bloody coup and finally got it right.

So singing the praises of the French Revolution is actually an announcement that you are looking forward to the bloody dictatorship that follows.

See the Cuban Revolution for a refresher.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> They still remember the hunger and the homelessness under the old regime.


Last I checked they were more hungry and homeless.....


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > They still remember the hunger and the homelessness under the old regime.
> ...


Depends on the source you check. US foreign policy mass media, I guess.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


yeah that's it ...LLMMAAOOO


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Read here:
Venezuela Behind the Headlines


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 2, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Everyone knows its a nightmare...peddle your lies elsewhere...and quit minimizing the misery being imposed on the people


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 2, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Everyone knows you will repeat anything your gov and its attached "free media" will tell you.
The misery of the people is created by your gov and its attached "Venezuelan opposition".


----------

